# Fruit Fly Medium Help!



## Guest (May 1, 2007)

Hi guys(and Gals)! Ive been poking around many sites for some recipes of fruit fly media and have come across only 4 elements to mix: 

-Brewer's yeast 
-Sugar 
-Potato Flakes 
-Mold Inhibitor(Where do I get this?) 

*Are there any other important things to add? *

Thanks, 

~Slip


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

Some people add color enhancers to the media (especially if they are feeding with the larvae).

As for the mold inhibitor... most people use vinegar. I use a 50/50 water vinegar mix to moisten my mix. I have never had mold issued with it.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I think Josh's Frogs sells mold inhibitor.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

~Thanks! 1 more question guys. Whats the difference between brewers yeast and activated yeast? Or are they the same?

*~Please keep posting recipes you all use! *
:wink: 

~Slip


----------



## Brandon Knowles (Mar 23, 2007)

Brewers yeast is dead and is used to add protein to the mix. Bakers Yeast is alive and feeds the flys and larva. If you want more recipes try searching the food and feeding forum with the search feature on the toolbar above. There are plenty. - Brandon


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Thanks! I didnt even notice


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Ok I found a great thread for FF medium recipes! Yes!

~Thank you Marty

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=25298&highlight=

*~Where is a good place to get some cheap containers for FF culturing? *
Thank you a ton for your patience,


----------



## Brandon Knowles (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.joshsfrogs.com


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Wow, those really are the cheapest 30oz. cups Ive seen. 

Thanks


----------



## Azsunspot161 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Thanks for all the info everyone!*

Everything everyone posted on this topic was extremely helpful and hopefully my new medium recipes will produce fly cultures better than the recipe I have now.


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

Ive been using Marty`s recipe for a few months now, and it works great! I seem to have more, healthier looking flies, and the cultures seem to produce for a longer time. I use 1 c water, 1 c vinegar, 1/2 c brewers, 1/2 sugar, 1- 1/2 c of potato flakes, and a pinch of activated yeast on top. This size batch makes about 6-7 cultures.
For D. Hydei I use a little extra vinegar(to help prevent mold), and a little extra brewers yeast . 
I`ve also used Methyl Paraben from Josh`s frogs, mixed with water, instead of vinegar. (add more water)
Good luck! :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2007)

Yes, his methods seem to be easy and smart, however I dont understand his concept of "Overdue" cultures. Can anyone explain?

Thanks,


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

> Here's a good tip that will make your fruit flies last much longer ! When I make new cultures I always make few extra that I don't seed. Just leave them empty. I make them my "Overflow" storage containers. If a fruit fly culture produces more then I can use, I'll throw the excess FFs into the "O" containers where they will be able to survive without a problem. This alleviates the strain on the culture that produces, which makes it last longer. You now also have all the fruit flies that you'll ever need in the overflow. This will also mean that you've SUPER seeded the overflow culture. Which is OK as this is just an "O" culture. It will still be useful for feeding off the adults, but remember it will also explode with a population when it matures. I don't use the Overflow cultures for seeding new ones. I only seed new ones from healthy cultures. The Overflows are great buffers to keep your cultures in check and not crashing. It's also great when your cultures are not ready to produce. Works great for me.


He uses the "Overflow" cultures to put the extra flies in to keep the cultures from overproducing which causes them to crash, and helps the original cultures last longer.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2007)

Ok ok I think I get it. Ill need to experience first-hand as a newb and make some cultures and I am suer I will understand much easier. 

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

What is your all's methods for *feeding *your frogs? I afraid im feeding too much/ not enough flys to my frogs.


----------



## PDFanatic (Mar 3, 2007)

http://www.dartfrogdepot.com Cheapest products on the forum. PERIOD


----------



## spawn (Jan 2, 2007)

He's out of flies for a while though .


----------



## girlfrog (Dec 19, 2006)

> Cheapest products on the forum. PERIOD


LOL way to insert a shameless plug into a topic that has nothign to do with you.


----------

